# Super Mario Galaxy 3 on Wii U!



## androidmuppet (Sep 24, 2013)

Finaly it is now a trilogy, Nintendo.com confirmed it will be released next year on November 25TH 2014.






Anyone else looking forward to this sequel.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2013)

skeptical link is skeptical


went to nintendo.com myself, saw no mention of it. no thx.


----------



## Surf (Sep 24, 2013)

Personally I'd rather have a brand new 3D Mario game than another Galaxy sequel.


----------



## Vash (Sep 24, 2013)

hehe you got me















Oh wait, no you didn't.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2013)

Someone trash this thread.


----------



## androidmuppet (Sep 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> skeptical link is skeptical
> 
> 
> went to nintendo.com myself, saw no mention of it. no thx.



What are you talking about?, check new releases thats were the game is shown.

Even IGN.com is talking about Mario Galaxy 3.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2013)

Great, this stupid friend is back  why have you not been banned yet...seriously, how stupid can you be to think not providing links and posting photoshopped images will make you believable is beyond me.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't you have anything better to do?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2013)

close it down mods.


----------

